# Do you double print for proper ink coverage?



## DCrockett (Jun 19, 2009)

I am getting ready to order some hot split plastisol transfers - however, the printer told me that if I use a hot split transfer on a dark t-shirt (like brown or black) then the transfer requires a second pass (double print). The printer charges an additional 1/2 color charge for the double print so it's going to get expensive.

Just wondering if anyone has experience with this? Do I have to use a double print on dark t-shirts? If I don't have the design double printed will the shirt bleed through the lighter colors on my design?

Thanks


----------



## bornover (Apr 10, 2008)

I don't have experience with custom made plastisol transfers, but I do have experience heat pressing plastisol transfers on black shirts. My wife sells shirts with stock transfers from Pro World. I press plastisol transfers for her on black shirts and all I know them as is "hot peel". There is no second pass (if that means a second pressing) and they turn out great.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

I am not sure what your printer is telling you. A hot split transfer is a type of ink that is used to produce the transfer. There are several of us who offer custom transfers for dark that are applied in a single application.


----------



## Flagrant-T (Nov 11, 2009)

I don't think the vender is talking pressing one transfer and than another on top, but I could be wrong.

If I read it right, he is ordering custom screen printed transfers, and the vendor is saying that he needs to charge for two layers of ink. I don't make too many transfers, but when you screen print directly on a dark shirt, you often print (and charge for) an additional white layer as the base layer, to make the top color stand out. I assume since it is a plastisol transfer, it would work about the same but in reverse. 

-Nick


----------



## DCrockett (Jun 19, 2009)

Sorry if my original post was confusing. I did not mean that I would press the transfer twice on my shirt with my heat press.

I meant that the printer (the company making my transfers) suggested they double print the transfers that are going on dark shirts because sometimes if they do a single print it, the shirt color could bleed through the ink when I press the transfer.

Does that make sense? I'm just wondering if paying the extra fee to having a double print hot split transfer is needed?


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Not familiar with that process. Is this a company that normally produces custom transfers?


----------



## bornover (Apr 10, 2008)

OK, with what Nick said, which makes sense, it actually it sounds like they are calling a white underbase a double print. That makes sense in a way if you really have a one color print but you want it on dark garments so it will require a white underbase. Typically screen printers charge per color and the underbase is a color when it comes to charges. So if they are charging you for two colors and two screens, that is normal. If you were to print one color on white or light garments you would only have a charge for one color.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Yes, that make sense. I just think that most companies that produce custom transfers would explain it like that. Most of us just call it a two color print for application to dark colors.


----------



## Flagrant-T (Nov 11, 2009)

Maybe, if its a one color job, they are just print/flash/printing the same color? That would explain the half color charge, being they don't need 2 screens. Just a guess...


----------



## bornover (Apr 10, 2008)

Flagrant-T said:


> Maybe, if its a one color job, they are just print/flash/printing the same color? That would explain the half color charge, being they don't need 2 screens. Just a guess...


I would say that might be a good guess.


----------



## Git-Bit (Oct 23, 2009)

I think I know what company you are dealing with and they are a good company, but I had no luck with the double print white transfers. For me they where very hard to get to transfer correctly and I tried multiple time, temp, pres. combos. I did find a combo that was suitable, but not extremely consistent. I was able to do the job and the customer was happy, but I was not extremely pleased with the ease of use of the double prints. That being said this companies standard prints are incredible and really easy to use. I do not know what it was about those double prints, but they where definitely much different than the standard transfers they have. Now, if I need whit on dark I use the EPT from Versatranz, which I have had very good luck with but it is a heavier feel. I really wish someone would come out with a ink that works like the standard transfers, but on the dark garments. I am not bad mouthing this company at all as I still actively order from them, and will try the double prints again, because their prices are good and services seems to be pretty good as well. Good Luck!!


----------



## Ynkfan1 (Dec 29, 2009)

I think everyone wants to know the companie's name...


----------



## buehrle (Jan 14, 2008)

i have used versatranz for years and never had a problem with their EPT transfers. i have used the same ones on white and black shirts and have never had a color bleed. just use a dark color base. i have used imprintables warehouse for plastisol numbers and names and also have never had an issue. does this mystery company do this as a side thing or do they do it all the time ? maybe you two are just getting terminology crossed up ?


----------



## bircanboss (Nov 25, 2009)

Double print so the colors stand out on dark t's
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NSWXf-hSOe8[/media]


----------



## Git-Bit (Oct 23, 2009)

Ynkfan1 said:


> I think everyone wants to know the company's name...


PM me and I will tell you the company. Since the original poster did not put the company name on the forum, I do not want to either. I still use the company and their transfers are very good, I just had a problem with the double prints. Thanks


----------

